# The Red Tailed Goodeid - Xenotoca eiseni - any experiences?



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi All,

I found an older thread which mentioned some Goodieds, but only a passing mention of the Red Tailed Goodeid. Are these guys good in a planted tank? I've come across conflicting information about plant-eating, so now I'm confused. 

What are your experiences with this fish? I understand that once they get larger & older, they will display more aggression towards other species, as they are territorial. 

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Xenoteca eiseni? I got a few of these last summer to help with the mosquitos outside. I brought in about 30 at the end of the summer. One thing, they don't mind the cold. Keeping them at 60 or so isn't a problem. Since I have kept them inside I haven't seen any babies so I assume they are eating those. I don't think they are eating plants but I don't have an aquascape in that tank. It is mostly java mass with some Boblitus, floating riccia, evil duckweed and some hygrophila. 
I just keep them with three green dragon plecos which doesn't seem to be a problem. I would assume however that since they eat their own young they would eat whatever they could. I don't think I would keep them with anything that couldn't defend itself.

This person knows more about them than probably anyone else. 
http://www.selectaquatics.com/


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Bruce!

He has a nice detailed writeup - better than most I could find online. 

I just got a group of 6 by "accident". I was at the TFSRI auction, just returned to the room from a break, and somehow got confused on the lot number. I bid, then thought "oops" and lowered my card, but by then, the auctioneer called the auction (they were in a hurry, it was end of day, everyone was tired and wallets exhausted). No one else bid! So, I somehow got myself a group of Goodeids! 

Nice to know they'll deal w/ lower temps - I may have just the spot for them in a growout/reserve planted tank in the finished basement, which is kept at 65 - 67.

Thanks again for the information!
-Jane

PS - oooh, those green dragon plecos are a cool looking fish!


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh, and sorry - I keep signing on with my "old" handle by accident. Its from the old Wet Thumb days. Sheesh.

Same person, had to create a different sign on when first moved to apc.
-Jane


----------

